

Chinese booklet scanned at 1800 pages per hour - helwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sehBf2266PI

======
wglb
This is a fascinating demonstration on how to scan fragile books.

However, it did leave unanswered how they scanned the folded (double-width)
pages.

~~~
ovi256
The folded pages seem to be painted (calligraphed) only on the exterior.
Otherwise, they would be unreadable, right ?

